# The Amazing Tiny



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny has her routine well-care appointment at my vet this afternoon, with associated blood work, etc. 
I have no reason to expect anything to be wrong. She still plays hard, eats well, and loves life. Has some arthritis, but no trouble getting up off the floor, etc.
Pretty amazing for a golden who is just a little short of 14-1/2 !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woo hoo, she sounds like she's doing great, love the Old Golds. 

Hope her exam goes well and hope her test results are great!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay Tiny!!

I LOVE seeing posts like this. I have a total soft spot for our sweet little grey-faced Goldens. They have such special souls.

Sending good wishes for a good exam...


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

You have truly been blessed!

Go Tiny!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic... go TINY!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She certainly is looking great  Hope her blood work comes back perfect as can be.

Posting your video of her, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending lots of positive vibes for a good report for Tiny this afternoon. She looks fabulous--thanks Steve for posting that video!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Go Tiny Go!!! I love her name... she isn't really very tiny anymore.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Tiny!! She'll do great at the vets, I am sure


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely perky senior citizen is Tiny! Hoping for a great report at the vet visit.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds wonderful! I am hoping bloodwork comes back clean!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome! Hope everything goes perfectly at the vet!!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

New to the forum - what a LOVELY Dame  The senior, sweet face....gets me every time. Could look into that face forever


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Thanks, Steve, for posting the video, I don't mind a bit. I can never figure out how to do it right.
The check up was stellar. Heart and lungs are clear and strong, bunches of lipomas but that's nothing new. No swellings/thickenings in her abdomen, ears are perfect. Of course we have to wait for the results of the blood/urine, but so far, she's doing great.
Considering she's over 100 in human years, she's quite a gal!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That sounds like an excellent exam! I hope you get a great report on her blood/urine!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so blessed to have her healthy and 14!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well, we got the bloodwork back. Overall, it wasn't bad.
Her ALP is a bit elevated, but has been for a while. Vet feels it's due to her arthritis, and isn't in the least concerned about it.
Her ALT is up, for the first time, but it's a very mild elevation. It's 170, normal is up to 120. For the ALT, they don't start getting impressed until it's at least 3 or 4 times normal. We suspect the rimadyl. 
My vet's plan is to just recheck the liver values in 3 weeks to be sure this isn't the start of an elevation. If they're the same, or roughly the same, we'll just chalk it up to "whatever" and ignore it, although I'll start her on some sam-E and milk thistle. Don't want to do that until we see if the values are rising, however.
So overall, pretty good for an old girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome for an old girl! That's good news. I hope the re-check in 3 weeks proves nothing to worry about!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The elevated levels do sound like a bump due to the Rimadyl. We saw that with our Beau around age 12.5 or 13.

Edit--forgot to type I'm glad it's a good report and I hope the retesting will not show a big bump up.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that Tiny's tests came back good! You need a break with Tiny, considering all that you're going through with Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Tiny had a good check-up overall. I sure hope the liver values are jsut a little up from the rimadyl.

She sure is a happy go lucky gal and has a purely smoochable face.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tiny IS amazing !! What a special girl. Thanks for posting that vid, Steve.


----------

